# Nach shutdown /etc/mtab kaputt - nur manueller fsck hilft

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

ich habe hier ein ziemlich seltsames Problem und keinen Schimmer, wie ich überhaupt auf Fehlersuche gehen soll...

Vorwort:

Nachdem sich mein Vater vor einiger Zeit einen eigenen Spielerechner gekauft hat, habe ich ihm da auch sofort und ohne lange Diskussionen Gentoo drauf installiert. Obwohl die CPU ein AMD X2 4400 (amd64) ist, habe ich mich für eine x86-Installation entschieden, damit er bei der Kiste erst gar keine Schwierigkeiten mit 32-bit closed-source Software (flash, Spiele unter wine, etc.) bekommen kann.

Ich werde in diesem Post noch nicht viele konkrete Daten über die Hardware und das Gentoo selber liefern können, da ich einfach zu viele Gentoorechner betreue, um das auswendig zu wissen und sich der Rechner meines Vaters leider nicht in unmittelbarer physischer Reichweite von mir befindet. Sobald ich allerdings bei meinen Eltern bin, werde ich sämtliche Infos, die möglicherweise noch benötigt werden, nachliefern.

Nun zu dem Problem:

Nicht immer aber doch leider zu oft passiert es, daß nach dem Einschalten der Kiste Gentoo während dem Booten Probleme hat, benötigte Partitionen (/home, /var, /tmp) zu mounten. Als Ursache für das Problem ist immer das gleiche verantwortlich. Die Datei /etc/mtab ist irgendwie kaputt. Sie hat ein Erstellungsdatum 01.01.1970 und wenn man ein ls -l /etc/mtab eingibt, kann ls nicht sagen, um was für einen Dateityp (Datei, Verzeichnis, pipe, device, etc.) es sich handelt. An der Stelle, wo ls -l das anzeigt, bekommt man nur ein Fragezeichen zu sehen. Löschen kann man die Datei nicht (auch root nicht), es wird eine Fehlermeldung zurückgeliefert (Bekommt ihr hier reingepostet, sobald ich an der Kiste sitze und es abschreiben kann). Das einzige, was hilft, ist die /-Partition (ext3) mittels manuellem(!) fsck reparieren zu lassen. Ein automatischer fsck scheitert leider auch.

Was mich irritiert ist, daß das Problem nur nach einem Ausschalten des Rechner auftritt und dann auch nicht immer. Ich kann den Computer zwanzigmal komplett runterfahren bis er sich ausschaltet und das Problem taucht nicht auf aber nach dem einundzwanzigsten mal passiert es auf einmal wieder. Wenn ich den Rechner nur reboote (also er sich nicht abschaltet), tritt der Fehler gar nicht auf.

Ich bin so langsam ratlos, es scheint sich um kein kernelspezifisches Problem zu handeln, da sowohl kernel-2.6.22.x, als auch 2.6.24.x als auch 2.6.25.x zu dem Fehler führen (alles vanilla kernel, ohne genkernel erstellt). Die Festplatte ist per SATA an ein Asus mainboard mit NForce Chipsatz angeschlossen (genauere Daten werden nachgereicht).

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich mal nach der Ursache für einen so komischen Fehler suchen kann?

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Max Steel

per livecd einen fsck über alles und jeden jagen, das sich Partition nennt.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Soweit war ich schon. Die Festplatte und die darauf enthaltenen Dateisysteme bestehen jeden Check anstandslos, es sei denn, dieser Fehler tritt auf, dann ist die /-Partition natürlich nicht in Ordnung. 

S.M.A.R.T. meldet auch keine Fehler bei der Platte.

----------

## Evildad

Oha sowas hatte ich vor Jahren auch mal...

Ich glaub  das  ist wohl dassselbe Problem

----------

## Polynomial-C

Danke für den Link, Evildad  :Smile: 

Ich weiß, ich hatte die Platte mal mit den smartmontools getestet, aber keine Auffälligkeiten gefunden. Trotzdem werde ich die Platte nochmal testen, wenn ich wieder physischen Zugriff auf den Rechner habe.

Was mich irritiert ist, daß es immer die gleiche Datei betrifft. Wenn auf dem Rechner mal eine Datei defekt ist, dann immer /etc/mtab. So ein Verhalten habe ich bisher noch nie bei sterbenden Festplatten erlebt.

----------

## Polynomial-C

bump!

Problem besteht immer noch. Hier mal ein Auszug von smartctl -a: 

```
pyradonis ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint T166 series

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD501LJ

Serial Number:    S0MUJ1FP715541

Firmware Version: CR100-10

User Capacity:    500,107,862,016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 3b

Local Time is:    Fri Nov 21 10:19:07 2008 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (8996) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 153) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x003f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   100   100   015    Pre-fail  Always       -       7488

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       764

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   253   253   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   253   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0025   253   253   015    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2658

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   253   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       387

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   070   065   000    Old_age   Always       -       30

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   148   133   000    Old_age   Always       -       30

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       20263855

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective Self-Test Log Data Structure Revision Number (0) should be 1

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 0

Warning: ATA Specification requires selective self-test log data structure revision number = 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

pyradonis ~ #
```

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dadurch daß das Problem nur beim shutdown auftritt (nicht bei einem reboot!), kann die Festplatte eigentlich nicht defekt sein. Und ich wiederhole auch nochmal, daß die Festplatte ansonsten im normalen Betrieb keinerlei Fehler aufweist, selbst wenn der Rechner über Tage hinweg läuft.

Hier mal noch ein paar Daten zu der Kiste: 

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25.20 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25.20 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 21 Nov 2008 08:22:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/init.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/poly-c"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acpi alsa asf avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg flac gdbm gif gnutls gtk gtk2 iconv imagemagick imlib isdnlog jpeg kde libnotify libwww mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf png ppds pppd qt3 qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl seamonkey session slang spell spl sse ssl startup-notification svg sysfs theora tiff truetype usb vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cmipci hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Mainboard ist ein ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe mit einem NVidia nForce 570-SLI Chipsatz. Die aktuelle Kernelconfig findet ihr hier: http://rafb.net/p/lZMjTw90.html

----------

## Baer69

Hallo,

also wenn es nur beim Shutdown passiert und nicht beim Reboot klingt es doch so als ob der Cache nicht ordentlich auf der Festplatte landet (also der von der Festplatte selber). Tritt das Problem an einem anderen Board mit dieser FP auf?

FG, BM

----------

## Martini

Hallo

Also, ich habe/hatte das Problem auch. Betroffen war immer nur /etc/mtab !

Festplatte alles OK, keine Fehler mit smartmon, auch mit anderen Tools getestet.

Das ganze trat nur während eines nfs-umount auf, obwohl der erfolgreich war.

Und auch nicht nachvollziehbar... also nicht immer.

Das nfs wurde während des Starts über ein Script, also nicht per fstab (auto) gemountet. Umount während des shutdown auch über 

script.

Auf einen anderen Rechner funktionierte das gleiche Script problemlos. Ich konnte keine Lösung finden, außer auf den betroffenen Rechner das Script zu deaktivieren.

Sehr seltsames Verhalten... aber wie gesagt nicht immer. Manchmal funktionierte es Wochen, dann wieder nur Tage.

Eventuell hat es bei dir auch was mit nfs-mounts zu tun?

Gruß

Martin

PS: Das mit dem Cache, was Bear69 erwähnt, klingt irgendwie schon fast nach Kernel-bug mit bestimmter Hardware (Board,HDD). Ich könnte mir sowas vorstellen.

Ich habe auch ne Samsung HD.

```

vdr2 ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint T166 series

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD403LJ

Serial Number:    S0NFJ1KPA07728

Firmware Version: CT100-12

User Capacity:    400.088.457.216 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 3b

Local Time is:    Tue Nov 25 23:32:11 2008 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm weißt du noch wie und ob du die mtab erstellt hast? Vielleicht hängt es ja damit zusammen. Mich verwundert es einfach das es ausgerechnet bei dir und Martini die selbe Datei trifft...

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

```

Also wenn nichts mehr geht würde ich auch den Ansatz mit der Livecd versuchen. Und gegebenenfalls die mtab neu erstellen. Wenn das nicht hilft sie vorher (von der Livecd aus) mit nullen überschreiben (shred /etc/mtab) und wie eben beschrieben neu erstellen. Oder mit einen Symlink von /proc/mounts nach /etc/mtab, versuchen das Problem zu "umgehen".

----------

## Martini

Danke Chris,

das hatte ich auch schon alles durch.

LiveCD, fsck, dann mtab neu erstellt. Ging wieder ein Paar mal, dann gleiches Problem wieder.

Die mtab ist während der Installation auf ganz normalen Wege erstellt worden mit cat /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab etc.

Den Trick mit dem Symlink hatte ich zwischendurch auch mal probiert, da weiß ich aber nicht mehr obs da auch Probleme gab.

Ist schon etwas her. Wie gesagt, nachdem ich das script mit den nfs-umounts nicht mehr benutze, tritt der Fehler so gut wie

gar nicht mehr auf. Vielleicht einmal pro Viertel-Jahr. Trotzdem komisch, das.   :Confused: 

Danke für die Anregungen.

Martin

edit: Achso, man solls nicht glauben, aber ich habe sogar schon mal das ganze System von Grund auf neu installiert. *duck*

        Weil ich keine Lösung wußte. Passiert mir aber nicht nochmal.   :Very Happy: 

----------

